# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > ابزارهای گزارشگیری در VB6 >  کارنامه

## maryamb

با سلام 
می خوام سوالم رو طور دیگه ای بپرسم. چون پست قبلیم به هیچ نتیجه ای نرسید و از مسیر هم دور شد .
فرض کنید من یه جدول دارم شامل نام دانش آموز ، نام درس ، نمره
حالا تو قسمت چاپ کارنامه ، کاربر باید دکمه ی چاپ رو که زد همه ی کارنامه ها پشت هم پرینت بشن.
چطوری می تونم اطلاعات نمره ی هر دانش آموز رو تو کارنامه ی مربوط به خودش قرار بدم ؟
فرض کنین این جدول من باشه :

*نام دانش آموز** *نام درس* نمره*
علی******** دینی *****20
علی******* علوم*****   19
علی******* ریاضی***** 18
حسن ******دینی***** 15
حسن******* املا***** 20
حسن******* انشا***** 19
حسن******* ریاضی**** 14

حالا ر50 تا دانش آموز دیگه هم مثلا باشن که هر کدوم تعداد درس هاش نا معلوم هم هست.
چطوری می تونم براشون کارنامه یه شکل درست کنم؟
و کارنامه ی همه پشت سر هم تو یه گزارش مثلا 25 صفحه ای بیاد؟؟
خواهشا اگه کسی بلده کوتاهی نکنه.کارم بد جور گیره

--------------------------------------------------
سوال بی جواب من
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=120192

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

گزارشگرتون چي هست

اكثر گزارشگرها از زيرگزارش پشتيباني مي كنند، اينطوري شما ركوردهاي جدول پدر كه همون مشخصات دانش آموزها هست رو تو گزارش مي زاريد و زير اون زير گزارش رو درج مي كنيد كه اطلاعات نمرات ثبت شده در جدول ريز نمرات هست

----------


## maryamb

اکتیو ریپورت .
ببخشید می شه در مورد زیر گزارش توضیح بدید؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

به محض اين كه يك نمونه آماده شد براتون مي فرستم

----------


## maryamb

می خوام اندازه کارنامه ثابت باشه . همچین چیزی امکان داره؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
بله ميشه

----------


## maryamb

ممنون به شدت منتظرم !

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
اينم نمونه

تو اين نمونه، ليست استانها از يك جدول و زير اونها ليست شهرهاي هر استان به صورت زيرگزارش اومده

2 تا زير گزارش هست كه هر كدوم مي تونن به جدولي متفاوت لينك بشن ولي اينا هر دو به يك جدول لينك شدن

كدهاي گزارش اصلي رو هم نگاه كنيد
مشكلي داشتين بپرسين

----------


## maryamb

ببخشید برنامه مثل اینکه مشکل داره و لود نمی شه

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

مشكلي نداره، ورژن اكتيوريپورت شما چند هست ؟
پيام خطا چي هست ؟

----------


## maryamb

من عكس ارور ها رو مي فرستم.

----------


## maryamb

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=120192
اين تاپيك هم در رابطه با مشكل من هست .
ممنون كه توجه مي كنيد
من منتظرم

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
اكتيو ريپورت رو از اينجا دانلود و نصب كنيد، بعد برنامه رو باز كنيد.

www.arianateam.com/ar.zip

----------


## maryamb

ممنون.
مشکل طراحی کارنامه تقریبا حل شد . فقط مسله این هست که نمی دونم فرمول معدل رو تو کدوم قسمت بنویسم؟
روش طراحی کارنامه من تقریبا شبیه نمونه برنامه ای هست که جناب vbhamed زحمت کشیدن فرستادن.

----------


## vbhamed

سلام
قبل از اينكه اصلا گزارش رو فراخواني كنيد، معدل رو در جايي حساب كنيد و تو يكي از فيلدهاي گزارش تو بانك بنويسيد
يعني اينكه محاسبه معدل هنگام چاپ يا در فرم اكتيوريپورت نباشه
فكر كنيد قرار معدل رو همينطوري تو يه TextBox نمايش بدين

----------


## فاطمه وطن دوست

سلام

من نمونه شما رو برای ایجاد زیر گزارش دانلود کردم ولی باز نمیشه . به خاطر همین مجبور شدم  2 تا اکتیو ریپورت و فرم رو با برنامه NotePad باز کنم ببینم کدش به چه شکل نوشته شده . چند خط بیشتر کد نویسی نبود! و اینکه از 2 تا کنترل زیر گزارش استفاده کرده بودیدو....میشه کل کد رو همینجا بزارید ؟ در ضمن ورژن برنامه شما چنده ؟ لینک برنامه زیرگزارش https://barnamenevis.org/showpo...63&postcount=8

----------

